# I gotted a boo-boo!



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, well, compared to what Karasene and MistahTaki and such have had to put up with, I feel like a total whiner, but it's just weird enough to be worth a small post.

I was coming into the line-up area at the bottom of Lodge chair on Sunday, and some beginnger skier abruptly changed direction in that random way that beginners have. I had to do a full dodge around heelside, and somehow managed to pull a muscle in the small of my back (told you it was whiney). Just finally getting better today, but jeez, such a seemingly innocent move.

I'd complain that I lost Monday because of it, except based on the news reports I didn't miss anything but 2 hour line-ups.


----------



## FtCS4 (Dec 30, 2010)

At least you actually got hurt boarding...

I think I ruined my weekend of riding. Was ripping up some flooring at a house I was working in today and didn't have the pry bar underneath it as tightly as I thought. Wacked it with the hammer, it flew out and smacked me right in my left knee. Fuuuuuuuuck


----------

